# LFS plant id?



## boognishmofo (Sep 26, 2011)

Bought this at my LFS a couple weeks ago and cant find or figure out what it is. I have scoured the web and aquatic plant encyclopedia and can not find it. For some reason I thought it was labeled omething that spelled like cambodia and know its not cabomba. At first I thought the tops were slowly turning a reddish color and thought they were doing great but have now noticed its brown. Everything else on the plant is doing great.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks like it's probably _Ludwigia inclinata_. It will be more obvious soon.

Is that a hard water tank?


----------



## AQUANZ (Apr 30, 2011)

yes it appears to be some type of ludwigia. PS Nice ob peacock!


----------



## boognishmofo (Sep 26, 2011)

Cool, its not hard water. The last pics are a little cloudy cause I changed substrate earlier that day.


----------



## boognishmofo (Sep 26, 2011)

It doesnt look much like it now. Thanks AQUANZ, I wish petsmart would have more beauties like that.


----------



## boognishmofo (Sep 26, 2011)

since cutting each in half they all have started budding new growth that looks like the pics I see of Ludwigia inclinata. Was it like it was, with only large leaves because it was grown out of water. It seems most of the pics I see submersed do not have the large leaves. Should I trim the rest of the large leaves off? Most seem to fall off anyway.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Leave them. It will draw nutrients from those to help put out new submersed leaves.


----------

